# برنامج mach3 نسخة كاملة مع كراك (مهم للتثبيت)



## ابو بحـر (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
و انا اتصفح النت وجدت هذه النسخة الكاملة من برنامج mach3 مع كراكها و هذه النسخة تفرق عن النسخة الغير مكركة بعدد سطور الجي كود التي يمكن ان تشغلها فالنسخة الغير فعالة تسجل 1000 سطر جي كود اما هذه النسخة ممكن تسيف اكبر من هذا العدد يصل الى 10000 او اكثر 
اليكم الرابط لتحميل النسخة ارجوا تثبيت الموضوع و رفع البرنامج على عدة سيرفرات للإحتفاظ به فترة طويلة 
http://www.zshare.net/download/765238301caaac74/
و لكم التوفيق جميعا بإستخدام هذا البرنامج 
السلام خير ختام


----------



## abo_slaim (26 مايو 2010)

تسلم الايادي يا ابو بحر


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك ابو بحر وقد وضحت من قبل ان البرنامج التجريبي ينفذ 1000 سطر فقط اما البرنامج الكامل فينفذ ملووووووووووووون سطر

شكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



abo_slaim قال:


> تسلم الايادي يا ابو بحر


تحياتي لك يا اخي ابو سليم اسعدني مرورك


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> شكرا لك ابو بحر وقد وضحت من قبل ان البرنامج التجريبي ينفذ 1000 سطر فقط اما البرنامج الكامل فينفذ ملووووووووووووون سطر
> 
> شكرا لك مرة اخرى


تحياتي لك اخي طارق انا لا استخدم هذا البرنامج و لكن سمعتكم تتكلمون عنه فبحثت عنه و احضرته لكم لتستفادوا منه و يمن انت كنت ذكرت موضوع 1000 سطر تماما شكرا لك نحن تعاونا و اكملنا الفكرة لأخواننا و هذا هو الهدف و ممكن مع الأيامات اني استخدم هذا البرنامج انا راسلت شركة ماكينتي فقالوا لي لا يمكن ان الغي الكف و استخدم هذا البرنامج إذا قدر لي الله ان اتقابل معك يوما ممكن نشغله و نستخدمه 
معا 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 مايو 2010)

هذا اصدار قديم من البرنامج نزل بعده عدة اصدارات احدث يمكن تحميلها من موقع البرنامج بمنتهى البساطه


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 مايو 2010)

ان شاء الله سيأتي يوم ونتقابل فيه وساحول لك الماكينه لتعمل على الماك3 مباشرة واريحك من الكف ده خالص وسيبك من الشركه انت متوقع انهم يقولوا لك ايوه ينفع تلغيه وتشتغل من غيره ده انت طيب قوي


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> هذا اصدار قديم من البرنامج نزل بعده عدة اصدارات احدث يمكن تحميلها من موقع البرنامج بمنتهى البساطه


اخي طارق انا لا يهمني البرنامج الحديث انا يهمني البرنامج من الناحية العملية هل هذه النسخة بعد وضع الكراك تصبح شغالة مية المية 
فأنا مثلا استخدم الكف لتحريك الماكينة ووضع الصفر و التسريع و التبطيء فمثلا إذا كانت هذه النسخة تفي بالغرض و تشغل ملف جي كود كبير (احيانا لوحة ثلاثية الأبعاد بيكون حجم التشغيل 30 ميغا)فهي جيدة من الناحية العملية ,
ارجوا منك ان تشرح الفرق بين النسختين و من خلال المناقشة نكون علمنا و تعلمنا
تحياتي لك و السلام خير ختام


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 مايو 2010)

يمكن وضع ملف الكراك الموجود مع هذا البرنامج ويمكنك ارفاق الكراك الذي ارسلته لك ويوضع مع الاصدار الحديث من البرنامج ويعمل عليه جيدا


----------



## ابو بحـر (27 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخواني و انا اتصفح النت بأحد المواقع يوجد رابط فلم فيديوا يعلم كيف يتم ضبط برنامج mach3 مع اربعة محاور
هذا الرابط و ارجوا من الأخوة بعد التحميل إعادة الرفع على غير موقع فموقع اليوتوب محجوب بسوريا 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvXkL3YB6VU
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## حسن الكردى (30 مايو 2010)

اخى الكريم لقد حاولت ان اقوم بتحميل الملف ولكن دون جدوى يبدو ان الرابط لا يعمل ارجو المساعدة 
وشكرا


----------



## ابو بحـر (1 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



حسن الكردى قال:


> اخى الكريم لقد حاولت ان اقوم بتحميل الملف ولكن دون جدوى يبدو ان الرابط لا يعمل ارجو المساعدة
> وشكرا


اخي الغالي و انا ارد عليك هذا الرد كنت احمل البرنامج فالرابط شغال مية المية 
المشكلة ممكن ببطء النت عندك


----------



## maqsoud (8 يونيو 2010)

le programme ne marche pas mon frere


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (8 يونيو 2010)

تماما اخى ابو البحر مشكور


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (20 يونيو 2010)

الإصدار القديم الذي أدرجه الأستاذ أبو البحر هو الوحيد الذي يعمل مع الكراك , وتجاوز معي أكثر من 50 ألف سطر.
كافة الإصدارات الحديثة تقبل الكراك ظاهرياً ولكنها لا تنفذ أكثر من 500 سطر كما هي !!
كما أنها لا تقبل أمر Run from here


----------



## ابو بحـر (20 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



سيف الله إسلام قال:


> الإصدار القديم الذي أدرجه الأستاذ أبو البحر هو الوحيد الذي يعمل مع الكراك , وتجاوز معي أكثر من 50 ألف سطر.
> كافة الإصدارات الحديثة تقبل الكراك ظاهرياً ولكنها لا تنفذ أكثر من 500 سطر كما هي !!
> كما أنها لا تقبل أمر run from here


اسعدني مرورك يا غالي و ان شاء الله انا كمان عم بصنع دوائر تحكم و بعدين بختبرها بشكل عملي 
و إذا كان عندك شي ملف تعليم بالعربي إذا ممكن ترسلي اياه 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (20 يونيو 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> و إذا كان عندك شي ملف تعليم بالعربي إذا ممكن ترسلي اياه
> و السلام خير ختام


أستاذي أبو بحر
إذا كنت تقصد ملف تعليم بالعربية لبرنامج mach3 , فللأسف ليس لدي.
ولكنني درست البرنامج بتفاصيله وتعاملت معه لفترة , وأنا على استعداد للإجابة على أي سؤال متعلق بالبرنامج وطريقة ضبط ادق الدقائق به.

بالمناسبة يا استاذ أبو بحر
مواضيعك في برنامج الآرت كام استفدت منها جداً , وفتحت الطريق أمامي لدراسة البرنامج دون خوف ولا صعوبة.


----------



## ابو بحـر (21 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



سيف الله إسلام قال:


> أستاذي أبو بحر
> إذا كنت تقصد ملف تعليم بالعربية لبرنامج mach3 , فللأسف ليس لدي.
> ولكنني درست البرنامج بتفاصيله وتعاملت معه لفترة , وأنا على استعداد للإجابة على أي سؤال متعلق بالبرنامج وطريقة ضبط ادق الدقائق به.
> 
> ...


اخي الغالي نحن كلنا نتعاون لتكون النتيجة هي الفائدة على الكل و المجتهد من فكرة صغيرة ممكن يتعلم شيء جديد و كلما كنا مترابطين و متحابيين في الله و نعمل كأننا شخص واحد سنستفاد جميعا و النتيجة ستكون حتما النجاح لنا جميعا و انا بالنسبة لي جديد على الماك3 و بعد ان اتعلمه سأشرحه بسلسلة كتب مصورة ليستفاد منه جميع الأخوة و انا حاليا اجهز عدة دوائر تعمل مع الماك من اجل التجربة عليها 
و ضيفني عندك بالماسنجر حتى نتكلم و نتعاون 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 يونيو 2010)

*أحسن نسخة ماك من أخوكم طارق بلال*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


هذه أفضل نسخة ماك3 مع الكراك الخاص بها شغاله مليون في الميه


http://rapidshare.com/files/333521464/Mach3_3.042.rar


----------



## ahmedcnc (23 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخى ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ممكن ترافعوا بالمرفقات


----------



## a-elhadad (19 يوليو 2010)

يا اخ طارق اين باسورد فك الضغط وشكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الحداد انت دخلت على موضوع الاستاذ ابو بحر وبترد على موضوعي

جزاك الله خير انتبه هذه النسخه قديمه وهناك نسخة أحدث في موضوع آخر لي 

وبه كلمة فك الضغط وكل شيء


----------



## a-elhadad (21 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عفوا اخ طارق كيف احصل علي نسخة mach 3 كاملة مع الكراك او السريال 
ارجوا من سيادتكم وضعها في المرفقات لسهولة الوصول اليها


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (22 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t205216.html


----------



## علوية عماد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## هشام دكالي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (1 نوفمبر 2012)

.....شكر ا للأخ طارق بلال وشكرا للأخ أبو بحر .....

......ليت يتم إعادة تحميل الروابط حيث إنها لاتعمل .... ولكما نزيل الشكر والمنة ...........


----------



## ماجد العلم (3 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...وبعد
تحية طيبة من القلب الى السيد طارق بلال . ارجوا منك ان تضع الباسورد اذا امكن وانا لك من الشاكرين. ملف (​WinRAR (Mach3​


----------

